# crazy AF after failed ICSI - has anyone else had this? should i worry?



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

hi  

we had our first icsi in may/june this year and got a bfn on 30th june. then i got my af about a week later, as the clinic said i would. i have since had 3 more AF! Number 4 has just finished. That makes 4 periods in 7 weeks. Has anyone else had this? Should I worry? It's not light either, have been soaking through pads in a couple of hours (sorry TMI). 

had awful pain during tww which the stupid nurse told me meant my embies had definitley implanted and i would get a bfp. i got a bfn and the nurse was talking out of her  . i found out at my follow up the pain was my follicles bursting, the doctor said the pain would go away and to be patient. i'm still sore now and again but each time i get a period i am in agony!

am just really worried and don't think my clinic will give one - as soon as i got my bfn they just washed their hands of me really  

don't feel like i've anything left in me - am completely exhausted from al these AF!

help! please!!

kandy


----------



## jujugaboo (Aug 6, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your BFN and the pain you are in.

I suggest going to your Dr again just to get checked out.  My first AF after my BFN was really heavy which was unusal but usual after ICSI.  Perhaps you hadn't realeased everthing and thats why you have had lots of AFs.

I also had a lot of pain in my 2ww and I thought it was the implantation and was convinced it had worked but alas it was not meant to be.

Sorry I can't be of any further help.


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks for replying  

starting to think i might need to pay the doctor a visit...

xx


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi,

I just saw these posts whilst looking for something else, and thought I would respond.  We also had our 2nd failed IVF after great embies transferred ! ( .  I have had one of my worst AF's ever.  It is really painful, I have had a sore back, pain, and nausea - to me it just adds insult to injury.  I could cope with the pain if at least I had a baby at the end of it.  Anyway, I realise that this may be biased, but I had an acupuncture treatment with herbs this morning and I feel soooooooooooooooooo much better (can actually stand upright!).  The whole treatment cycle, with the drugs and procedures really take a toll on our poor bods, and I don't think (this is just my opinion, and experience), western medicine doesn't have an answer to the question of how to nurture and replenish the body.  I could really recommend a book by RAndine Lewis - The Infertility Cure, who gives a really positive optimistic overview of the theory and practice - it also has alot of diagrams to self-treat (to a certain extent, obviously there is no substitute for a qualified professional).  

All the best and   to you all,

PJ xxxx


----------

